# We did it!



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

*spreadfirefox.com/sites/all/themes/spreadfirefox_RCS/images/download-day/email/en-US/email_header.jpg

*We did it!*
 
We set a Guinness World Record for the most software downloads in 24 hours. With your help we reached *8,002,530 *downloads.
You are now part of a World Record and the proud owner of the best version of Firefox yet!
Don't forget to download your very own certificate for helping set a Guinness World Record.

just got the mail


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

oh oh!


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 3, 2008)

Great


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

looking at this I thought India defeated Pakistan in the finals


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 3, 2008)

cool...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 3, 2008)

Even I received the mail.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG!
I seriously thought India finally beat China in the population front and became the most populated nation.lolol.
t159:better titles man!


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

^^i just copy pasted as it was in mail...oh oh


----------



## redhat (Jul 3, 2008)

I too recieved the mail...
But are we all the downloaders getting an actual guiness certificate proving we took part in the making of a record?? or is it just the mozilla cert.??

in any case.. this is great!! loved to be a part of it


----------



## utsav (Jul 3, 2008)

Old news. I saw this on their site on 21st and they were offering download day certificates too in pdf to evry1


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 3, 2008)

Naturally it will be Mozilla only, Plus this is a certi from Mozilla, not GBWR.. GBWR ppl wud have to print telephone directories for this purpose.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice, I received the email also .


----------



## Pathik (Jul 3, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> oh oh!



Kya hua mama?


----------



## remrow (Jul 3, 2008)

Is that by india or by whole world?


----------



## skippednote (Jul 3, 2008)

but i didn't download it..............................


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 3, 2008)

@remrow
You really think we even have 8 million internet users in India?


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 3, 2008)

Good good


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 3, 2008)

Most Wanted said:


> Kya hua mama?



he sounds disappointed


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

Most Wanted said:


> Kya hua mama?


oh oh oh


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2008)

@Most Wanted: I take it you aren't familiar with out Insomniacs thread...

Anyway, me too got the email. Was nice of Mozilla to take such a strong initiative. And kudos to the team for actually eating into the IE market share.


----------



## hullap (Jul 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Anyway, me too got the email. Was nice of Mozilla to take such a strong initiative. And kudos to the team for actually eating into the IE market share.



yea.... +1


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 3, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @Most Wanted: I take it you aren't familiar with out Insomniacs thread...
> 
> Anyway, me too got the email. Was nice of Mozilla to take such a strong initiative. And kudos to the team for actually eating into the IE market share.



++1


----------



## casanova (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeh, came to know about it in the morning. Wow, a guiness record holder


----------



## coolbuddy (Jul 6, 2008)

ohhhhhhhh.......


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh.. A record.. I thought something else.


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

^^your siggy lacks intensity
THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAA.....


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^your siggy lacks intensity
> THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAA.....



I'll take tat into consideration, its gonna be better than dis one wen i'm done wit exams..


----------

